# 'Prairie Lands' IAPLC entry.



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2011)

Well, i'm a little took back with 95th. I didnt think it was good enough, what with different coloured stones.


----------



## Westyggx (28 Jul 2011)

Nice scape Mark, well done on the position.


----------



## jay (28 Jul 2011)

Well chuffed at this mate. Something a little different to the usual overly sculpted iwagumi. Love the almost scruffy foreground, moving bak to the "weeds" crypts by the rock work. Really amazing. True Nature Aquarium. Congratulations.


----------



## ghostsword (28 Jul 2011)

A great scape, not a boring iwagumi ! Well deserved, great scape.


.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jul 2011)

brilliant placement Mark. Well deserved mate!


----------



## Antoni (28 Jul 2011)

Congrats Mark, very well done! 

I was expecting the Jury to place the Prairie lands a bit closer to the 1 place, but.....

Anyway great scape and very good placement!


----------



## James Marshall (28 Jul 2011)

That's stunning Mark, a very natural and mature look.
Congrats on a well deserved place  

Cheers,
James


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Jul 2011)

well done mark for putting the UK on the map   Great tank and great lighting


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Jul 2011)

Very nice capture Mark. Congratulations to your placement.    

The lighting is a bit tricky on your photo. The side panels of the tank are very bright and the back side is darker giving a strange feeling. But maybe this is only me  Kind of like decrease the size of the tank. 
The tank looks amazing by the way.


----------



## flygja (29 Jul 2011)

Top 100! Fantastic result!


----------



## Tom (29 Jul 2011)

Brilliant Photography, and great result  Nice one.


----------



## keymaker (29 Jul 2011)

Congratulations on the IAPLC Top100 Mark.

This is a wonderful iwagumi. Love it. I like the way you used the Crypts around the rocks. It is similar to what I had in mind with my composition. Did you also use wendtii 'Tropica'?

Could you please post a full-res image for my desktop background?  (Or are you just waiting for the official release to publish it?)


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2011)

Thanks everyone.   Believe me, i really didn't expect such a ranking. with different coloured rocks, i thought 800 would of been more appropriate.

I dont think i should of posted the image? one of the rules? Oh well.  

I've not responded, as I've been in hospital for minor surgery, but I've been on morphine to take away the pain    so my heads been in the clouds

I can just about get to my computer now.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2011)

Well done Mark, very good placement  now you have to do better next year


----------



## keymaker (31 Jul 2011)

Oh Mark, sorry to hear that. I sure hope you're doing better by now.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Aug 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> now you have to do better next year



Thanks mate. I'll try my hardest, but i dont want it to rule my life, as in 'i must do better...i must do better' that'd just screw my head up. If i have nothing to enter, like in the past, i wont enter. 



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> I sure hope you're doing better by now.



Thanks. i'm on the mend. 

Today's post cheered me up a bit...


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Aug 2011)

Highest ranking UK entry! congrats Mark!


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Sep 2011)

Now that the results are out, and others are posting their pics, i thought i;d put my final image back up


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Sep 2011)

Cheers Mark,
Congratulations again to the placement. The photo capture worked out brilliantly.
I think next year with your current tank will have even better result. But i am glad you're an active member. One of the guy who inspire us a lot here. 

Quality mate!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Sep 2011)

Cheers Viktor. 

I think next year, i'll enter something else...not my current tank. Unless of course i can capture it with awesome lighting, otherwise i wont bother. 

On a personal level, I'd like to enter another Iwagumi, but with massive twists so to speak. The next 120 x 55 x 55 will be Iwagumi, but something very different


----------



## J Butler (18 Sep 2011)

Is there a reason you don't want to enter more than one Mark? (Unofficially of course   ) You could submit another under the Mrs name, after your previous iwagumi on steroids, I think she deserves some credit! 
It wouldn't hurt to have another UK scape entered in the IAPLC either.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Sep 2011)

J Butler said:
			
		

> Is there a reason you don't want to enter more than one Mark? (Unofficially of course



I just cant bring myself to do it mate. 

For me, people that enter more than 1 tank, even under someone else's name, is against the rules. I'm not a rule breaker. maybe i should toughen up a bit?....  

Even if i had more than 1 tank, I'd only enter the best one, and as yet, there's not one good enough for next years IAPLC  8)


----------



## J Butler (18 Sep 2011)

That's fair enough.

The possibility of coming under the scrutiny of Amano and having to explain the duplicity should be deterrent enough for any aspiring IAPLC entrant.   

I imagine a frown of disapproval from the great man himself is something akin to being disowned from the family, serious stuff!   

Still a shame though, as what you deem unworthy still knocks the socks off of most of us around these parts! (From personal experiance and what I glean from your journals  )


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Oct 2011)

Well, a pleasant surprise came through the post this morning. 

I thought the certificate i received was the only one issued, but I've received another one, signed by Takashi Amano. This will take pride of place on my wall.






Here's to next years comp.


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Oct 2011)

ooohhhhh ADA goodness!

Love it Mark!


----------



## viktorlantos (1 Oct 2011)

Congrat my friend once again


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Oct 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Congrat my friend once again



Thanks mate. Just imagine, if all of your scapes you entered, got the top 100, you'd have a house full of these  



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> ooohhhhh ADA goodness!
> 
> Love it Mark!



cheers Ian   

I'm just dribbling over Amano's Autograph.


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Oct 2011)

does everyone get a signed copy then or is it just top 100?


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Oct 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> does everyone get a signed copy then or is it just top 100?



Just the winning work ones 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.528898,19.205668


----------

